# Game 78: Heat @ Sixers



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Thursday, April 14th--8:00ET









Miami Heat
(56-21)

vs.









Philadelphia 76ers
(39-38)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Steve Smith
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi
Qyntel Woods

</center>


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

big game!
very possible first round showdown!
shaq will onot be denied
wade will not be denied
iverson will not be denied
webber's confidence was sweeping the floor in their celtics game, he missed a layup with one or two minutes left in the game and then added two missed ones at the charity stripe. he also seemed reluctant to take any passes coming out of the last time-out. he even got a bunch of boes whenever he missed shots... **** philly fans can me hard on their own players.

miami 107 - philly 96


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll be honest...

if we lost, and it helped us draw the Cavs in the 1st round (a.k.a. 4 game sweep), I would take it....

We would be lucky to draw the Cavs instead of any of the other teams (Sixers/Nets) with a good duo and defense. Cavs have 1 good player, no great matchups on us, and don't play defense, not to mention they are young w/o basically any playoff experience, and they are playing horrible basketball for the past month. Why wouldn't you want to face that team?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't forget to post your score predictions and the assist leader of the night on the Sixers Board Game Thread for a chance to win 100,000 uCash points!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

We need to win this game, and the other 4 we have left. We can't even think about playing the Cavs. We need to finish with a better record than the Spurs. Shaq always plays bad in regular season games in Philly. The refs usually get him in foul trouble. I'll be sitting on the floor tonight on the baseline, as my boss has season tickets and I'll be going to the game with his son. I hope Shaq really does play tonight and that he and DWade put on a show. :clap:


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Shaq is going to play?


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*From The Miami Herald*

^^

Yes!



Miami Heat 


JEFFREY BOAN / EL NUEVO HERALD 
HE'S BACK: Shaquille O'Neal returns to the lineup tonight as the Heat chases the NBA's best record. 


R E L A T E D L I N K S 
• Linda Robertson | No Heat fever without Shaq 
• Tonight | Heat at Sixers 



HEAT AT 76ERS | 8 P.M., SUN SPORTS, TNT


Shaq ready to return

Shaquille O'Neal expects to start tonight but stressed the long-term: getting to full strength for the playoffs.

BY STEPHEN F. HOLDER

[email protected]


Shaquille O'Neal plans to start at center for the Heat when it plays the 76ers in Philadelphia tonight, but whether he will be himself is less of a certainty.

O'Neal spoke to the media Wednesday for the first time since a stomach illness took hold of him more than a week ago, causing him to miss three games. He hasn't completely recovered, as he continues his efforts to regain all his strength after shaking a virus that left him weak and dehydrated.

The goal now is not to be back to normal tonight, but to steadily move toward that point before the playoffs begin next weekend.

In fact, getting back to full strength for the playoffs has become the mantra of the entire team, with starting point guard Damon Jones missing Wednesday's workout with flu-like symptoms, leaving him questionable for tonight's game, and with forward Christian Laettner not sure about his availability because of a foot injury.

''I'm just going to work hard like I always do,'' O'Neal said. ``Work hard in games, work hard in the weight room, work hard in practice. When it comes time for me to be ready, which is playoff time, I'll be ready.''

O'Neal added he is ``feeling pretty good. . . . We have two tough games coming up. We have a week before we get ready for the playoffs, so by the time the playoffs start, I should be 1,000 percent.''

Heat coach Stan Van Gundy will monitor O'Neal closely tonight, keeping tabs on his stamina, which was probably affected a bit during his sickness.

O'Neal said he lost about seven pounds during his illness, which prevented him from eating solid foods for a couple days. He had not had any rigorous physical activity for seven days before returning to practice Tuesday.

''He was a little bit better [Wednesday], and I think he'll be a little bit better [today] and continue to feel a little stronger as time goes on,'' Van Gundy said. ``I don't think he'll feel at the level he did before he got sick by [tonight], but I think he'll steadily come back and be feeling 100 percent by next week.

FATIGUE ISSUE

``It takes time. Your body just doesn't feel good. He needs to build that back. I'm sure he'll experience fatigue, and he'll just have to play through that. That's obviously not ideal, but the key is to have him where he needs to be by next weekend. We'll just read how he's going, and if he tires quicker, we'll get him out quicker.''

O'Neal's return will be welcomed by Miami. After tonight's game, the Heat plays at Boston the next night.

The 76ers and Celtics are in the midst of a tooth-and-nail fight for the Atlantic Division title, with the winner earning the No. 3 playoff berth in the East and home-court advantage in the first round.

Miami was 1-2 in the past week without O'Neal, and it hopes to find a rhythm in its final five games that it can ride into the playoffs. Doing so becomes much easier with O'Neal in the lineup.

''We just need to stay focused and close out these five games we have left,'' O'Neal said.

``It's hard not to think about the big picture.''

For O'Neal, the time away has taught him a lesson, while also creating a burning desire to return to the court.

''It must mean I'm human after all,'' he joked. ``. . . We have five regular-season games left that we need to worry about. We need to close the season out on a positive note.''

NOTES

• If Jones misses tonight's game, Keyon Dooling would get the start at point guard. Jones was expected to travel with the team to Philadelphia.

If Laettner is activated, Van Gundy said he would likely not play both today and Friday so he could be worked in slowly.

• The Heat is already scouting potential playoff opponents, with the scouting staff having fanned out across the NBA to watch the 76ers, Cavaliers and Nets.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: From The Miami Herald*

My prediction:
Miami 110
-
Sixers 106


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't forget to place your bets on this game here !!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'll be honest...
> 
> if we lost, and it helped us draw the Cavs in the 1st round (a.k.a. 4 game sweep), I would take it....
> 
> We would be lucky to draw the Cavs instead of any of the other teams (Sixers/Nets) with a good duo and defense. Cavs have 1 good player, no great matchups on us, and don't play defense, not to mention they are young w/o basically any playoff experience, and they are playing horrible basketball for the past month. *Why wouldn't you want to face that team*?


Simple. I'd rather play the best team possible, we're gonna have to play the best team in the west in a seven game series if we want to win a championship. So, I think it makes more sense to get warmed up on the better teams of the East. The only East team that will give us a run for our money is Detroit, and everybody and their mother knows it.

Heat 108
6ers 98


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Heated said:


> Simple. I'd rather play the best team possible, we're gonna have to play the best team in the west in a seven game series if we want to win a championship. So, I think it makes more sense to get warmed up on the better teams of the East. The only East team that will give us a run for our money is Detroit, and everybody and their mother knows it.
> 
> Heat 108
> 6ers 98


I don't see the reasoning behind this. I'd rather sweep a team 4-0 than get into a slugfest with a team and beat them 4-2 or 4-3. Especially in the first round.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

My Take:

Iverson is gonna get his....we can't hold him down. Shaq is gonna get his if he's playing like Shaq....they can't hold him down.

CWebb is a different story. I'm willing to bet that:

a. Udon out-rebounds him tonight
b. Udon will equal or come within 4 pts of CWebb's scoring

Basically, saying "Sixers have 2 superstars" is wrong. CWebb is run down and soft. Udonis should make a killing tonight b/c I know he'll outwork CWebb, and he's too physical for him, I think Udonis wins that matchup tonight.

Eddie is alot better than Korver, but it all depends on if Eddie can hit his shots. Korver can get hot too, so if he's hitting outside shots it could be a bonus for the Sixers.

At PG, we don't know about Damon tonight, reportedly he has the flu. No matter what, Iverson is alot better at this position. But Dooling is a better matchup than Damon. Dooling is quick enough to keep up with AI, and has better on the ball defensive skills (not saying much) than Damon. Iverson has had quite a few big games against us this year, keep him under 25 and we're in good shape.

I would expect Dwyane to come out smoking against Iggy. Especially after his showing on Sunday, he's got something to show us. Going against a rookie, should benefit Wade. Iggy can play D but I don't know if he can stick with Dwyane's quickness. Defensively, Iggy is a good matchup for Dwyane. He's very athletic and a little bigger but I think Dwyane can hold his own there.

Off the bench, the Sixers have another big horse in Mark Jackson, but we can match that meat with Zo and Doleac. If we get good scoring off the bench, this won't even be a game. 

Overall: Philly is a tough place to play, and this is a team we could be seeing in the 1st round. We need to get going before the playoffs, and coming into Philly with 2 straight losses should be motivation for us. Shaq is back, and even if he's not 100%, he should dominate. Dwyane needs to show me something after Sunday too, b/c I didn't like to see that right before the playoffs. The bench carried us last game, and if they do it again, we should blow this team out.

Heat 107
76ers 95


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Iggy is a very solid defender...

All in all...Dont really care what happens tonight...Just dont want injuries. Maybe we try some things out against a potential playoff oponent. Id like to see us winning the last 3 games starting with Indiana. Tonight the sixers need it more and will come out flying. I just dont know what our motivation will be like.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Webber on Shaq???

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA 4 out, 1 in.....give it to the Daddy


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

**** Wade almost has as many as last game after 2 possessions.......


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

our offense looks very good to begin this game


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Its nice to see our O clicking early!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq with the facial on Dalembert....


great start for the Heat


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

How do u let Korver get that open from 3pt land?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

We cant keep leaving Korver open


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Unless Marc Jackson can do something off the bench, these guys have absolutely positively no answer for Shaq inside


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Zo not Doleac damnit!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sMaKDiSDoWn said:


> I don't see the reasoning behind this. I'd rather sweep a team 4-0 than get into a slugfest with a team and beat them 4-2 or 4-3. Especially in the first round.


Meh.. to each his own. I'd just like to play Indy because they've been clownin' us since last year. If we can't play Indy(which is still a possibility) it really doesn't matter to me who we play.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Zo not Doleac damnit!


I know RIGHT!? What's the deal with Van Gundy man. Zo had an excellent game against Detroit, and Doleac has been slacking lately.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

up 12, to down 1.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

seriously....

Doleac is ****ing garbage without Shaq on the floor with him, he does absolutely nothing at all. 

PUT ZO IN THE DAMN GAME!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Everybody say it with me.. "We Want Zo!" :yes:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Heated said:


> I know RIGHT!? What's the deal with Van Gundy man. Zo had an excellent game against Detroit, and Doleac has been slacking lately.


The only reason Zo started against the Pistons is cuz Doleac cant bang with Big Ben! The 6ers frontline is pretty soft so SVG went back to the lineup thats worked all season!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Laettner is in!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Doleac hasn't worked on defense all year....he's no more intimidating than Dorell Wright inside....Zo shuts down that lane 


Laettner in the game for the 1st time in awhile


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. and1!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're not even guarding the perimeter!!!:curse:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Iguadala likes that corner


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> The only reason Zo started against the Pistons is cuz Doleac cant bang with Big Ben! *The 6ers frontline is pretty soft so SVG went back to the lineup thats worked all season!*


We've lost 5 of our last 9. Zo is much more fit for the backup Center. He's a better defender, rebounder, and maybe even scorer.

Edit: and also as I already stated, Zo is coming off a great game, while Doleac has been sucking lately. I'd like to see the best player on the floor.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Bring back wade and damon.....Keyon and Anderson have been in forever


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Bad call right there. That didnt look like a foul at all

Zo is in


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BOut time! :banana:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

thank you SVG

do your thing Zo


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Heated said:


> We've lost 5 of our last 9. Zo is much more fit for the backup Center. He's a better defender, rebounder, and maybe even scorer.
> 
> Edit: and also as I already stated, Zo is coming off a great game, while Doleac has been sucking lately. I'd like to see the best player on the floor.


I totally agree with u!

Im just telling you what SVG has been sayn since we signed Zo!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Laet got some work. Now he needs rest. Haslem should come back


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Both Webber and Dalembert with 3 fouls 

still 6:30 left in half


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Awesome block by Zo!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo victim #1

X


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Zo - a block, a steal, and a couple rebounds thus far.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good job by Zo....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade and1!!!

That was nice!!!:biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

49-48

with 2:47 left

Marc Jackson is killing us


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Daaaaaaaaaaamon!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're making a nice little run to end the half.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamoooooooooooon


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

61-52

Damon has caught fire


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. for 3!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no doubt....we need to go out in the 2nd half and rip their hearts out....go for the kill early and the sixers will crumble

send a message for the playoffs too


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

our offense looks flat to begin this quarter


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq got slapped right there and no call


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gary Sheffield just swung at a fan.....turn the channel


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow. Sheff didnt even get ejected. I know he didnt make contact, but a swing at a fan should be the rest of the game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Another 2 blocks by Zo


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo Victim #2

xx


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo Victim #3

XXX


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow. Cleveland down 10 to NY in the 4th.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn. Marc Jackson always does this to us


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo is getting his touch back!!!!


I'm lovin it!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I didnt see a foul there on Dooling.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

81-77

End Of 3


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Guard Korver


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Question:

Have we seen Zo and Shaq play at the same time yet?

I'm just curious if SVG has experimented with that yet since we signed Zo, I don't think I've ever seen it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ummm.. how was that not traveling on Dalembert


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie has 5


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heated said:


> Ummm.. how was that not traveling on Dalembert


 no ****...then you call a foul on Eddie? give me a break, travel or jumpball


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Question:
> 
> Have we seen Zo and Shaq play at the same time yet?
> 
> I'm just curious if SVG has experimented with that yet since we signed Zo, I don't think I've ever seen it.


I'm pretty sure I do recall them being on the floor together once or twice, for a select few minutes.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Jackson...somebody get on Jackson


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry azz nba refs may screw us again boys..

Worst officials in all of sports.. I swear.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

how was that not continuation?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq with the Karate kick at halfcourt


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wooh.. Flash!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Behind the back?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Behind the back?



Yep.. you talkin about on Laetner.. another no call, as usual.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I swear, the refs consistantly try to screw the Heat. Am I the only one who feels this way? I don't think I'm being a homer. The NBA is the only league that I have a serious gripe about the officiating.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udon to Wade

Heat up 2


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we missed that rebound


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm gonna kick the TV screen in if we lose again.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Don't wanna lose, but if we lose, the Cavs move into the 8th spot!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie ties it up at 100!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Eddie! Eddie!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

call the foul


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

baseline jumper for Eddie Jones....I guarantee thats our play


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

How can u miss that foul?:curse:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I rest my case.. :curse: FOUL F'ing FOUL you dumb Ba$tards!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

We need a make here.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade takes the lead....Webber ties it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

bang.....Wade takes lead again


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade again!!!:biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

104-104

11.5 seconds left


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade time


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

well.....I'd think we all know who's gonna get the ball


Wade vs. Iggy


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

36 pts for Wade, can he do it again?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Ot


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That was the play SVG came up with in the TO? How bout a screen?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

looked almost exactly the same...the shot didnt fall this time though

OT


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

He needs to start to drive around 5 secs, he took too long....but I said the same thing in New York...............


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Iggy......now Wade ties it


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

U can tell that Shaq is drained...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq has to hold onto that rebound...gave away 2 points there


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> U can tell that Shaq is drained...


 put Zo in then....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Put Zo back in. Shaq isn't turning it up in OT. Wade is doing everything right now. Where's the rest of our team..


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Shaq coming up in the clutch by screwing up an easy rebound after a great defensive stand....


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Heated said:


> Put Zo back in. Shaq isn't turning it up in OT. Wade is doing everything right now. Where's the rest of our team..


The rest of the team:

Haslem is fine, he's scrapping it out.
DJ is putting up ridiculous shots and not getting lucky. 
EJ took a longgg triple and a stupid baseline shot.
Shaq is half-azzing. 

And the f*cking underachieving Heat are now down by 7....idiots.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We just gave the game away...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow Eddie.. Good job ya *******


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Now look at this idiot Damon Jones.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Heated said:


> Wow Eddie.. Good job ya *******


That's right, leave it to Eddie Jones.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow Iverson and Wade having excellent games..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with 40pts!!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Wade with a career high, but of course...Damon Jones can't play defense.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice ****ing D.. holy ****!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade again!!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Let's see if we can get a score and actually play some damn defense.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade is the only guy playing tonight for Miami. This is a freaking joke. What a slopfest.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with 42


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if we'd play some damn defense we will win


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq to the line for 2....Heat down 3


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq at the line for 2...


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

"I make free throws when it counts" 

My azz........


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

missed both!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wouldn't it just be so appropriate for FTs to beat us again, alonmg with pathetic defense. Maybe we'll get lucky and this team will take their heads out of eachothers asses and play like they did for the first 5 months of the season. Or maybe we'll just choke ourselves all the way to a 1st round exit of the playoffs.

We've lost 6 of 10 if we lose tonight, which is just about inevitable.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

misses both

so much for "I make them when they count"


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Shaq was a big time liability for us in OT tonight. Big time.......


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Somebody is going to walk away from this game pissed. We both played so hard it's going hurt when one of us lose.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Somebody is going to walk away from this game pissed. We both played so hard it's going hurt when one of us lose.


 If we lose, I'm happy b/c Cleveland is in the 8th spot.

If we win, I'm happy b/c we won


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone who thinks SVG deserves mentioned for Coach of the Year, is dead wrong....


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

And who better to f*ck up the night than Eddie Jones! Let's see his pros & cons in OT:

Pros:
-Absolutely nothing

Cons:
-2 missed triples
-Worst inbound pass in team history
-terrible shot attempt along the baseline that gave Philly the lead

If we ever have to depend on Eddie Jones in the playoffs, we're screwed.......


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Somebody is going to walk away from this game pissed. We both played so hard it's going hurt when one of us lose.


Congrats on the win. Your team came to play. Only Dwyane Wade showed up for us tonight unfortunately.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Anyone who thinks SVG deserves mentioned for Coach of the Year, is dead wrong....


You've got that right. I'm sick of people not puting any blame SVG.......


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Heated said:


> Congrats on the win. Your team came to play. Only Dwyane Wade showed up for us tonight unfortunately.


If Shaq was anywhere near 100% we win this game!!!

End of story...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Wade is amazing, WOW. Ive never ever thought he'd be this good. He went toe to toe with AI tonight, good duel.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with 48pts!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

HOLY CRAP AGAIN! WADE!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

foul Wade and let him get 50


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> If Shaq was anywhere near 100% we win this game!!!
> 
> End of story...


Or maybe if he actually tried hard? I'm not even gonna touch the "health" excuse. Shaq went out there and did what he gets knocked on in the most.....HALF-AZZING in the regular season. 

Whatever. No matter what the score is, Wade will always be clutch and play his azz off, that's all I know and that's all I care to know.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> foul Wade and let him get 50


LOL, wtf did he pass that ball to DJ? Damn, haha........would've been nice for him to get 50. I mean who cares, we already loss.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Why did D.J. take the last shot!!!

Let Wade drop 50 u little bit*h!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

D-Wade said:


> Or maybe if he actually tried hard? I'm not even gonna touch the "health" excuse. Shaq went out there and did what he gets knocked on in the most.....HALF-AZZING in the regular season.


Yup, basically. But when the playoffs start, Shaq is a whole different animal. Hes on cruise control, especially with #1 locked. As soon as next Saturday hits though, he'll be scary.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D-Wade said:


> Or maybe if he actually tried hard? I'm not even gonna touch the "health" excuse. Shaq went out there and did what he gets knocked on in the most.....HALF-AZZING in the regular season.
> 
> Whatever. No matter what the score is, Wade will always be clutch and play his azz off, that's all I know and that's all I care to know.


Its quite obvious that u dont know WTF a stomach virus is!!!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Anyone who thinks SVG deserves mentioned for Coach of the Year, is dead wrong....



100% on that. Close games bring out the fact that he is probably one of the worst 5 in game coaches in the league.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> If Shaq was anywhere near 100% we win this game!!!
> 
> End of story...


Yes, and if Van Gundy wasn't such a joke, Zo would have played most, if not all of the 4th quarter. Shaq was obviously out of gas.

Edit: Also, to everyone all over Van Gundy's nuts, get off em. SVG inherited a pretty good team in a crappy conference. Van Gundy is overrated, and i've never cared for him. I wish we had Riley back.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh well, better to lose now than in the playoffs.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

can't win the game if shaq has 9 TOs and is 3/11 on FT......oh well, hope he will turn it on in the playoff


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

I'll say the same things tonight as I did after the Pistons game...Heat need defensive rebounding, free throws made, and better defense. The defense (lately) is weak at best. Put some blame on Van Gundy, but put a lot of blame on a team that just doesn't look interested in stopping the other team. Where are the steals, the blocked passes, the boxing-out that was there earlier in the year??? On its way to the golf course, I guess.

ADDITION: Wade had a great night - Shaq looked okay coming back from a stomach virus - SVG needs to make 'Zo the #2 center ahead of Doleac - Doleac looked pathetic - Here's to Laettner getting back to form (my dad, ironically, has plantar fasciitis (spelling?), and he says it's terrible to even walk, much less play basketball) - SVG needs to design an end-of-the-game play that doesn't involve Wade. Even the pigeons crapping on my car know the ball is going to Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I would like to think that Coach Riley will have a closed door meeting with the team to talk about some things......if they're gonna listen to someone, it'd definitely be him....you know everyone in that room has a world of respect for Riles, and he knows what needs to be done to win the title. 

We need to get the chemistry going again though, that seems to be the biggest problem. Doleac is playing like trash, Laettner is 3 steps slow, and Shaq isn't back to where he was pre-flu. I could care less about losing to the Sixers and these other meaningless games. Fix the team for the playoffs. Get the rotation ready. Find some combinations that work well, and find the ones that don't. SVG looked real good after last year, but it seems too often that I just don't understand what he's doing with our lineups. I'll support him to the end, but I'm really starting to wonder what Riley and his experience could do with this team.....

All in all, no need to panic. 3 losses in a row sucks, but it's not the end of the world. We got a week to fix the problems, and then it's playoff time. If we start rolling through the playoffs, nobody is going to remember these games. Another game tomorrow night in Boston, another playoff team who wants to prove themselves against us, if we don't show up tomorrow....then we can be a little bit worried......

:curse:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

No need to fret, a 100% healthy/trying Shaq will take you to the Finals.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wow alot of discussion for a garbage game. the heat have no incentive , philly needed this win so bad. we still went to OT, with shaq tired as hell. we have to win the rest of our games to hit 60 wins.
i dont know, the starters minutes are gonna go way down after tonight. 
no that there is any excuse for the miscues in OT. just stupidity.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

First let me say, I am the kiss of death. Shaq's teams have loss the last 5 years I have seen him play in person in the regular season.

Shaq's body looked good tonight, as he must have loss 10 or 15 pounds while he was sick. But his game on the court was sick, the bad type of sick. He seemed like he wasn't interested in playing. He killed us on the defensive boards at the end of the game and in OT, and could've had a 3 point play but couldn't make a easy put back right in front of me under the basket in OT.

DWade was great tonight, but is turning in to AI/kobe on the floor. Thank god his mind/ego isn't like them(yet), but if he keeps on taking all the shots he could start thinking like them.

TERRIBLE job by SVG on the last play of the 4th Q. To let Wade dribble the clock down and pull up like the Knick game is poor coaching. I thought I was watching last year's Lakers. At least drive to the hoop for a foul or pass, or run a set play with some player and ball movement.

Finally, I think this team is in trouble. Most of the OT was a joke tonight for Miami. We needed the home court in the Finals to win it all, and it looks like we won't get it now if the Suns or Spurs make it. Our role players have played great during stretches of the season, but if they don't play their best, we can lose to anyone in the play-offs. I hope GQ Laettner can get back to where he was before he got hurt, we need his experience/leadership in the play-offs. I think we lose to Boston and Indy now, and don't get 60 wins. 

I don't want to see Philly in round one, because the series will go the distance.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Amazing game of Dwyane! 48 points --> career high! Nice buzzerbeater 3 of Damon Jones to end the second quarter!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

D-Wade said:


> And who better to f*ck up the night than Eddie Jones! Let's see his pros & cons in OT:
> 
> Pros:
> -Absolutely nothing
> ...


I agree pathetic how he misses all those open shots. EJ always chokes in the playoffs so i hope he never gets the ball in the 4th quarter.


whats up with SVG? I would have given Zo more minutes since Doleac was nowhere to be found on this game.


----------

